# Nyc Hell Yeah!!!



## biglynch (Apr 13, 2012)

So i just went and booked myself 3 nights in NYC as a treat for not being able to do my planed 3 month trip. Roll on the 30th of April. Granted it was a bit random but crazyness is fun. Has anyone else gone mad and booked crazy fun stuff lately.

btw if anyone wants to meet for beers give us a holla.

Aiden.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2012)

biglynch said:


> So i just went and booked myself 3 nights in NYC as a treat for not being able to do my planed 3 month trip. Roll on the 30th of April. Granted it was a bit random but crazyness is fun. Has anyone else gone mad and booked crazy fun stuff lately.
> 
> btw if anyone wants to meet for beers give us a holla.
> 
> Aiden.



*FUCKIN AWESOME!!!!!! I LOVE NYC...I was there for a 4 day weekend New Years Eve weekend....and had the pleasure of dinner with RAIVENNE!!!!

worth the trip!! I live in Baltimore, near DC.....*


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

NYC didn't impress me....I am so glad that I went, but it's not on my list of things to do again.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 14, 2012)

biglynch said:


> So i just went and booked myself 3 nights in NYC as a treat for not being able to do my planed 3 month trip. Roll on the 30th of April. Granted it was a bit random but crazyness is fun. Has anyone else gone mad and booked crazy fun stuff lately.
> 
> btw if anyone wants to meet for beers give us a holla.
> 
> Aiden.



Do you have any fun plans? You've got to try and cram in all the fun you can in 3 days. lol



JenFromOC said:


> NYC didn't impress me....I am so glad that I went, but it's not on my list of things to do again.



Come across the river to NJ. You'll be really impressed then.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 14, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> NYC didn't impress me....I am so glad that I went, but it's not on my list of things to do again.



so you don't like museums, parks, great food from every ethnic variety in the universe, music of any kind, shopping extraordaniare....awesome stuff like the statute of liberty......or you had no/shitty tour guide!!!

I make that city fun...which IS NOT DIFFICULT

just saying


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 14, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Come across the river to NJ. You'll be really impressed then.



I've been telling her that line for a while now lol.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 14, 2012)

I have to agree with both HD and Jen and Jersey Girl. (Way to not go out on a limb )

Actually in my own anecdotal experience, NYC is both fun and sucky depending on your circumstances. As a truck driver I usually only got to go into the worst areas and it left plenty to be desired. From a fun standpoint, I found that Manhattan is great if you have a pocketful of cash to spend. Not so much if you are on a really tight budget.

If you're lucky enough to have some friends in the outer boroughs like Long Island or Queens, or across the river in Jersey, then you can have a really great time on the cheap.

But either way, I have usually always managed to have fun there and wish you luck on a great trip and congrats on treating yourself well!

As to answer your question posted about spontaneous trip taking, I used to do a lot of that in my late teens and early 20's, but not so much anymore since I have spent the better part of 10 years traveling across the US from one coast to the other and another nearly 10 traveling around Texas on the daily.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> so you don't like museums, parks, great food from every ethnic variety in the universe, music of any kind, shopping extraordaniare....awesome stuff like the statute of liberty......or you had no/shitty tour guide!!!
> 
> I make that city fun...which IS NOT DIFFICULT
> 
> just saying



Yep....total loser. That's me.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 14, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I've been telling her that line for a while now lol.



The only good thing in Jersey is you....


----------



## biglynch (Apr 15, 2012)

I love NY, ive been 5 times and i always find some awesome new spot. This time im planning on just a bit of photography. And hitting up a few old music spots and bars. Im lucky i have done lots of the tourist stuff in the past. Also might get a tattoo if i find time.
I have found in the past NYC not to be too expensive, but then im used to London prices.

I'd lo to go Texas for SXSW festival, plus i hear if you like steak then Texas is th place to go.


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 15, 2012)

biglynch said:


> I love NY, ive been 5 times and i always find some awesome new spot. This time im planning on just a bit of photography. And hitting up a few old music spots and bars. Im lucky i have done lots of the tourist stuff in the past. Also might get a tattoo if i find time.
> I have found in the past NYC not to be too expensive, but then im used to London prices.
> 
> I'd lo to go Texas for SXSW festival, plus i hear if you like steak then Texas is th place to go.



That makes sense on the pricing. My friends that have been to London said it was a fairly pricey city as well. I'm used to the lower cost of living we enjoy here in Tx.

My Texan pride would love to agree about the steaks, but NYC has Peter Luger's and a couple other steakhouses that far exceed any thing here  I run the risk of losing my Texan card on that, but I can't lie. NYC is the place to go for the best food in the US I think.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 15, 2012)

Hawaii sure isn't the place to go for good food lol


----------



## biglynch (Apr 29, 2012)

whooo im so ready for this little break, bassball, bars, good food, beers, bourbon, and hopfully a few ladies to sweeten things up!

Good times people!


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

biglynch said:


> whooo im so ready for this little break, bassball, bars, good food, beers, bourbon, and hopfully a few ladies to sweeten things up!
> 
> Good times people!



Have a fantastic time! The food there is amazing. I was practically vegetarian when I went there and ate more burgers and pastrami sandwiches than you'd believe. Chocolate babkas and giant cheesecakes are also a must. 

Nothing like booking yourself a break! I'm thinking California in October!

Enjoy!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 29, 2012)

JenFromOC said:


> The only good thing in Jersey is you....


Well, he's the cherry on the cake of our great state but he's not the ONLY great thing.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 29, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Have a fantastic time! The food there is amazing. I was practically vegetarian when I went there and ate more burgers and pastrami sandwiches than you'd believe. Chocolate babkas and giant cheesecakes are also a must.
> 
> Nothing like booking yourself a break! I'm thinking California in October!
> 
> Enjoy!!



As soon as I land im heading to a little deli on 12th st. They did the best pastrami or pulled pork sandwiches on the planet. Also what is a/are Chocolate babkas. I'm fairly sure I want one.

California is on my list of places to go, but saying that i want to go everywhere in the states. I love it there!

Also ppls if i venture into NJ any places i should go?


----------



## Librarygirl (Apr 30, 2012)

biglynch said:


> As soon as I land im heading to a little deli on 12th st. They did the best pastrami or pulled pork sandwiches on the planet. Also what is a/are Chocolate babkas. I'm fairly sure I want one.
> 
> California is on my list of places to go, but saying that i want to go everywhere in the states. I love it there!
> 
> Also ppls if i venture into NJ any places i should go?



Yeah, me too - I have a big list of places I want to see and don't envisage going to any other country on holiday for the next few years at least.

Chocolate babkas are hard to describe. Like kind of dough with wonderful gooey chocolate twisted through, like a mad chocolatey Chelsea bun. They do nice ones in the Carnegie Deli! (Big too!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 1, 2012)

biglynch said:


> As soon as I land im heading to a little deli on 12th st. They did the best pastrami or pulled pork sandwiches on the planet. Also what is a/are Chocolate babkas. I'm fairly sure I want one.
> 
> California is on my list of places to go, but saying that i want to go everywhere in the states. I love it there!
> 
> Also ppls if i venture into NJ any places i should go?



*Don't bother with jersey if you are only a short time in USA...my 2 cents and I will catch shit...sweet beaches and amazing back roads & Atlantic City are whats up in NJ IMHO*


----------



## biglynch (May 1, 2012)

wow how drunk did i get? 
Answer: very

night one was awesome, met a group of mental Swedish and tried dancing on tables. Lynch 0-1 Tables. roll on tonight.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 2, 2012)

How's the vacation going? It's a rainy day here today in NY/NJ and muggy as hell! Hopefully you're still making the most of your trip despite this weather.


----------



## Librarygirl (May 3, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How's the vacation going? It's a rainy day here today in NY/NJ and muggy as hell! Hopefully you're still making the most of your trip despite this weather.



Not to worry - it couldn't be worse than the weather you left behind in England. TORRENTIAL rain today and grey and cold with it! I know where I'd rather be, lol! How many deli visits have you clocked up?


----------



## biglynch (May 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Not to worry - it couldn't be worse than the weather you left behind in England. TORRENTIAL rain today and grey and cold with it! I know where I'd rather be, lol! How many deli visits have you clocked up?



Got back today and I am allready fed up. I did however hit a few awesome eateries. Had the worlds best lamb in an african place, and paid a visit to a number of place searching for a babka. I did find an apple and cinnamon pie that i with no shame would murder a puppy for another slice of.

found a few sweet bars too, there was one i stumbled that is basicly like a 
40's bar, they play the best in blues and serve spirits in teacups. Also Welcome to the Johnsons was a bar that is just a livingroom witha pooltable. 

oh and the barman who gave me the bottle Bourbon in the motorhouse bar, and the random two ladies and wierd mexican dude i shared it with. i send a big thanks too, even if i had the worst hangover the next day.

I want to go back. Now!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 4, 2012)

Glad you had such a good time!


----------



## Librarygirl (May 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it was a fun and interesting trip!
ARgghh...The dreaded 'just back from holiday feeling'. It can only get better. Always helps to have in mind where/when you might go next!


----------



## biglynch (May 7, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Glad to hear it was a fun and interesting trip!
> ARgghh...The dreaded 'just back from holiday feeling'. It can only get better. Always helps to have in mind where/when you might go next!



Just looked at prices for Texas, and it seems alot cheaper to fly to than I expected. So that might be on the cards. Until then, I hope this weather picks up, can't handle the perminant grey sky and rain combo.


----------

